# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't look at any profiles not even mine.

## rockvegas55

I can't see my profile or anyone elses. It tells me: 
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
I have been a member for awhile but have been away for awhile. Has something changed?

----------


## PT

maybe its because you never posted. why are you trying to view other profiles before you even post? i will have admin look at it

----------


## rockvegas55

I have posted 2 times this year and many times in the past. I have not been on the site in about a year, is that the problem?

----------


## Big

> I have posted 2 times this year and many times in the past. I have not been on the site in about a year, is that the problem?


you only have 2 posts total. you had a third post where you posted yesterday blatantly asking for a source, I removed that one. you should read our rules before you post again.

----------


## rockvegas55

I edited it out. I tried to delete it but i could not access my profile!

----------


## Big

only staff can remove posts.

----------


## *Admin*

What was your username before?

----------


## rockvegas55

It was the same. I did not post for along time. well over a year maybe 2.

----------


## PT

im confused here. so your on your old account now?

----------


## rockvegas55

Why Am I still getting this message when I click on my profile?
rockvegas55, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

----------


## PT

is it yours or other profiles? because your not allowed to view others until you have 25 posts

----------


## rich1234

When i joined i couldnt view mine either until i had 25 posts !

----------


## rockvegas55

Thanks Rich. I will wait.

----------


## tommy22587

i have over 25 posts and i still get the same msg :/

----------


## RipitFuel

i have over 25 posts and i still cant view mine either.. or PM..

----------


## fatkidd29

> i have over 25 posts and i still cant view mine either.. or PM..


yup me either...

----------


## krqtx

i am a new member here and same problem cannot even see my profile,

----------


## Tigershark

Guys you need to get to 25 posts. Simple as that. If you are over 25 then start a thread in the board problems section and an admin will take care of it for you. Just remember this is a long holiday weekend so you may not get it resolved until Tuesday. People got cook outs and ball games to go to you know.

----------


## diesel405

Yes it is 20 good posts. I wrote to the board and that was my response.

----------


## diesel405

make that 25 posts, my bad.....

----------


## gmoney85

Good info

----------

